# External Battery for Bushnell Trophy Cam?



## vetman1 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am thinking about adding a couple of external 6 volt batteries to my Bushnell Trophy Camera and need a little assistance.  First off I was not able to find any factory made connector for the external port on the Bushnell Camera.  

In the manual it states:
Using an External Power Source (optional, user provided)
Optionally, you can connect an external 6V DC power source to the “DC In” jack at the bottom of the Trophy Cam. It is recommended to use a power source with a current output greater than 1000mA. However, during bright daytime operation when no flash is required, the Trophy Cam can function with much less current (>400mA). Please use a compatible power source cable (not provided) to connect the external DC power source with the power input jack of the Trophy Cam, making sure that the polarity is correct. Note: The power connector is a 4.0x1.7mm coaxial DC power plug with positive “tip” (inside pin) polarity (Radio Shack P/N 274-1532 or equivalent).
If both an external power source is connected and batteries are installed, the Trophy Cam will be powered by the external power source.

With this said I was able locate a power cord with the correct adapter, but the wire is only a 24 gauge wire.  I am not familar with what size gauge wire I need for the external power source, but the 24 gauge seems a little small on the gauge.  I have several 6 volt 2.5 AH sealed lead acid batteries that I planned to wire in parallel to increase my amp hours and therefore my camera run time. 

My next question is how can I store the batteries?  I thought about everything from a cheap rubbermaid container from Walmart to a old metal Ammo can.  I would just need a way for the wire to exit the container and continue to the camera.

I looked at a couple of the external battery packages from Wildlife Innnovations and Stealth Cam, but it seems that neither one of them have the correct plug to attatch to the Bushnell Camera.  I have also seen several reviews where they were not watertight and ended up being filled with water.

I am considering using some of the low voltage landscape lighting wire to connect the batteries in parallel and then add a plug to the end.  Would this be a viable option for wire?  Also, how many batteries should I wire together to get an adequate run time on my cameras without having to change batteries every time I change my memory card?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 6, 2011)

I bumped an old thread, see "battery box"


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 7, 2011)

Been thinking about this, if a solar panel is out of the question, then you need to get some duck tape and tape your batteries together. Lets just say four. Now get some kind of straping material. Wire would even work but I prefer nylon strap about 1in wide. Make a loop around with about a 4in too high circle above top battery. See other thread, "battery box". Now rewrap with duck tape. Put one last wrap of camo tape. Make up some short leads to connect - to - and + to + except on upper most and lower most which will need to be a longer + and a longer -. I think you are already familiar with how to wire "parallel". As long as you keep it short, the small gauge is fine. But I would not go over 12in from camera to batteries. Only enough to open the door with ease. Those barrel connectors will eventually wear out. When this happens, you will need to go into your camera and bypass the female plug. I usually leave about 14in of wire sticking out of the camera. Sometimes this requires drilling a hole for the wires to exit. A little caulk and your good. Never used a battery box in 5 years with a 10 camera a year average. No need for a box. Rain does not effect it. Good luck. If I have overlooked a question, don't hesitate to ask. I'll try to post some pics if I can find my camera.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jun 7, 2011)

1gr8bldr said:


> Been thinking about this, if a solar panel is out of the question, then you need to get some duck tape and tape your batteries together. Lets just say four. Now get some kind of straping material. Wire would even work but I prefer nylon strap about 1in wide. Make a loop around with about a 4in too high circle above top battery. See other thread, "battery box". Now rewrap with duck tape. Put one last wrap of camo tape. Make up some short leads to connect - to - and + to + except on upper most and lower most which will need to be a longer + and a longer -. I think you are already familiar with how to wire "parallel". As long as you keep it short, the small gauge is fine. But I would not go over 12in from camera to batteries. Only enough to open the door with ease. Those barrel connectors will eventually wear out. When this happens, you will need to go into your camera and bypass the female plug. I usually leave about 14in of wire sticking out of the camera. Sometimes this requires drilling a hole for the wires to exit. A little caulk and your good. Never used a battery box in 5 years with a 10 camera a year average. No need for a box. Rain does not effect it. Good luck. If I have overlooked a question, don't hesitate to ask. I'll try to post some pics if I can find my camera.



Here is examples along with testers, one bad battery and it won't last.


----------

